# How To Make a Bootable Windows Xp SP2 Cd



## prakhar18 (Dec 18, 2006)

hi

I want to know how can I make a bootable windows XP CD with latest updates and hotfixes..i have the latest hotfixes and windows updates on my laptop.i want to know how can I make a cd,so that incase the system crashes or something goes wrong…I have the genuine windows xp Sp2 cd..I can install my windows with the latest updates and et al..I don’t want to again download updates and hotfixes worth 300 MB ! 
I have genuine windows XP SP2 on my hp 6320x laptop.i have 768 MB Ram,1.6 ghz, a dvd writer,intel 945 chipset.
Please help me and kindly advise on software to use for the above mentioned problem.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2006)

one answer ...

get nLineOS and follow their guide... 

to get all the available updates.. download latest AutoPatcher XP *Full* extract the package and take all the KB and hot fix updates... 

whats the poll is all about in this Tech thread ?? lol... doesnt match ur question.. 

well read the rule and ask the poll question separatelly in the Chit Chat section...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

Bootable Windows XP installation CD-Rom (with SP2)

This will show you how to create a bootable Windows XP Home Edition or Professional installation/setup CD-Rom. Optionally you can integrate (slipstream) service pack 2, and add other stuff you want to your CD. The boot catalog and the NT bootstrap loader are hidden, just like the original bootable Windows XP CD-Rom.

Joliet extensions are enabled by default, so you can have long filenames on the CD.
Note: This will not create a "dual" bootable XP CD with Home edition and Professional together on one CD.

The steps to create are:

BCD installation instructions:

Download BCD full package v1.1.1 (523KB).*www.nu2.nu/download.php?sFile=bcd111.zip

Unpack the BCD package to some folder for example d:\bcd.  make sure you also unpack the subdirectories!

Download wnaspi32.dll and copy it into BCD's d:\bcd\bin directory. *www.nero.com/nero6/eng/WNASPI32.DLL.html

I have asked Ahead Software AG if I could distribute their aspi manager with my BCD package but they said: "...due to our licence agreement you could only let your users download it freely from our web site...".


Download Windows XP package v1.0 (wxp10.zip) (5KB).
*www.nu2.nu/download.php?sFile=wxp10.zip
Unpack it into the BCD directory, d:\bcd.
Make sure you also unpack the subdirectories!

The Windows XP package contains the Windows XP bootstrap loader (same as Windows 2000) and some other files used to build the CD.


You must copy the i386 folder from your Windows XP installation/setup CD-Rom.
For Windows XP Home Edition copy it to the d:\bcd\cds\wxphome\files\ folder.
For Windows XP Professional copy it to the d:\bcd\cds\wxppro\files\ folder.
Make sure you copy all files and all subdirectories!

If you're Windows XP files are already "slipstreamed" with a service pack you must also copy the win51ic.SPx or win51ip.SPx file.
This will prevent the CD asking "put the SPx CD into drive A:" during install.

The location of the i386 folder may differ, for example when you have a dual boot MSDN cd-rom it will be in \%lang%\winxp\%edition%, where %lang% is your language, like "ENGLISH", "GERMAN" and %edition% is "Home" or "Pro". Other CD's may have it just in the root or in some other location.


Optionally you can also copy the following files (not needed for bootable CD installation):
autorun.inf
readme.htm
setup.exe


If you have a Windows XP CD from MSDN...
Edit the file i386\txtsetup.sif
section [SetupData], and change the setup source path, it should read: SetupSourcePath = "\"


You can apply Service Pack 2 to this installation (integrated installation). So that you have an installation CD-ROM with the service pack built in.
Apply service pack 2 to your files using the "-s" option (you must supply full path).

For Windows XP Home edition: xpsp2_en_x86.exe -s:d:\bcd\cds\wxphome\files\ 
For Windows XP Professional: xpsp2_en_x86.exe -s:d:\bcd\cds\wxppro\files\ 

Notes:

The Service Pack file can have another name, like xpsp2_nl_x86.exe for Dutch language. 
The xpsp2_en_x86.exe can only be run on a Windows 2000 or XP PC! 
You should now have a win51ic.sp2 or win51ip.sp2 file in the files directory. Check this, to prevent the CD asking "put the SP2 CD into drive A:" during install. 


All other files and folders you want on the CD-Rom must also be added to the files directory, these files will not be integrated in the Windows XP installation, they're just parked there. Things you could add are: latest patches, internet explorer, directx.

Add your files to:
For Windows XP Home edition: d:\bcd\cds\wxphome\files\.
For Windows XP Professional: d:\bcd\cds\wxppro\files\.


Open a command prompt, go to the d:\bcd folder and run:
For Windows XP Home edition: bcd wxphome.
For Windows XP Professional: bcd wxppro.
This will build the (bootable) ISO image and burn it to your recorder.


Done!


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

I Love Arsenal But Think Chelsea


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

*www.fifa-mra.com/Music.shtml

see if it works not sure dude


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

yup go to the FULL GALLERY BELOW ADS YOU WILL FIND IN DOWNLOADS


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2006)

hmm... thread got hijacked from WinXP SP2 bootable CD to English football..


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 18, 2006)

what is this thread about, poll has no link with the topic


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

YA NO LINK BUT ITS OK VIMAL .... if you got the download...


----------

